# I feel as though SHIBA and SAFEMOON were foolish investments for me to make



## Cardiologyscribe (Jun 3, 2021)

$2K of Shiba now at $500 (plus $300 gas fees)
$250 of Safemoon now $250



Whats gonna happen to my money?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 3, 2021)

who actually bought this shit?


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Jun 3, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> who actually bought this shit?


I really did not larp its rotting in my trust wallet right now


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jun 3, 2021)

Just hold bro. In one hundred years you will be millionaire. That's my current strategy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 3, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> I really did not larp its rotting in my trust wallet right now


lmaooooo
atleast you tried for the 100x


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Jun 3, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> lmaooooo
> atleast you tried for the 100x


I shore did.... I was already looking at cars and private islands. The cope was too strong that day.,


----------



## paranakee (Jun 4, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> $2K of Shiba now at $500 (plus $300 gas fees)
> $250 of Safemoon now $250
> 
> 
> ...


youre going to lose it lol


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Jun 4, 2021)

paranakee said:


> youre going to lose it lol


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Just hold bro. In one hundred years you will be millionaire. That's my current strategy


Maby


----------



## reddollars (Jun 4, 2021)

What’s the next purchase


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 4, 2021)

I also listened to the SHIB advice and bought and instantly lost money. I'm still holding it but I think it will only go down more.
Lost 80 Euro so far. dumbest move I've ever done. I'm never gonna listen to someone on this forum again. I was close to spending more than a few thousands on ft


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 5, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> who actually bought this shit?


#metoo safemoon


----------



## Lars (Jun 5, 2021)

reddollars said:


> What’s the next purchase


gandycoin


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 5, 2021)

Just hold bro, am assuming the money was shit u could afford to lose anyway.

I threw $700 at shib, and am down about $100, but it's a small amount so who cares, hold all the way


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jun 5, 2021)

bro dont buy shitcoins, bull run is over shitcoins will not pump easy now just keep your money in usd till everything nukes


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 5, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> $2K of Shiba now at $500 (plus $300 gas fees)
> $250 of Safemoon now $250
> 
> 
> ...


It's gone


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 21, 2022)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> $2K of Shiba now at $500 (plus $300 gas fees)
> $250 of Safemoon now $250
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAPAgymcel (Apr 22, 2022)

aw hell nah mane, hope you sold this memecoin near halloween


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 26, 2022)

I got 10k of shin, let it hit 80, sold 10 of it near the November peak, rest is worth 30ish now I think, I'll dump it when its 50k


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 26, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> I got 10k of shin, let it hit 80, sold 10 of it near the November peak, rest is worth 30ish now I think, I'll dump it when its 50k


how did you become so rich


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 27, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> how did you become so rich


What u mean Bhai? I'm not rich


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 27, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> What u mean Bhai? I'm not rich


U have 10k in some random shitcoin and you have other investments too....how are you so wealthy bhai


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 27, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> U have 10k in some random shitcoin and you have other investments too....how are you so wealthy bhai


Oh, the shib was a bit of a gamble, hence I took out the 10k fast. 

No particular reason, I'm just a normal guy with a normal job, and don't spend too crazily Bhai


----------

